# France 2009



## janni (May 1, 2005)

We have been over here since April touring round the North and now we are in the Loire valley heading East. Where are all the GB'ers? We've only seen about 15 or so in our travels. Are more people staying home? Things are a bit more expensive than last year but sill cheaper than home. It is noticably quieter everwhere, not as many Dutch, Belgian or Germans but more from Spain, Italy, even Poland. 

Janni (south of Saumur)


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Some of us aren't yet retired (& when we are will still have large gardens to look after!). We were over for a fortnight (Ardennes & Picardie) back in April, & have another fortnight booked - well, on the shuttle, & the rest in the planning stage (Dordogne, if it's quieter in the autumn) - at the end of Oct. So we have been/are going to, & didn't/don't find the cost prohibitive. But then people don't recognise our shiny blue Murv as a M/H!!!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We,ve "been gone and returned" too. Can't spend more than 5weeks away at a time.

Praps everyone's avoiding GB school holidays?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

janni said:


> We have been over here since April touring round the North and now we are in the Loire valley heading East. Where are all the GB'ers? We've only seen about 15 or so in our travels. Are more people staying home? Things are a bit more expensive than last year but sill cheaper than home. It is noticably quieter everwhere, not as many Dutch, Belgian or Germans but more from Spain, Italy, even Poland.
> 
> Janni (south of Saumur)


We'll be in the Loire valley for a couple of weeks from next week. We're staying pretty much in the Montrichard area as friends are renting accommodation there.

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Janni,

We were in the Loire recently and noticed that there seemed to be fewer Brits than usual this year. More than compensated by those from the Euro zone however. I cant agree with you about prices being cheaper than at home-at least not where I live on the Isle of Wight. I kept our receipts from Leclerc, Super U, Intermarche etc and did a comparison with our local Tesco when we got home and this confirmed what we found in France, namely, that most grocery items are significantly more expensive in France. Of course the exchange rate is partly responsible for this but even so, I baulked a little at paying Euros2.69 for a tin of peaches compared to 89p in Tescos. Another example:- 2 pork chops and 3 lamb brochettes in a butchers cost over 21 Euros!!! However, I should say that I dont go around worrying about the cost of food in France, its just one of those things and we are already planning our next trip.

Hope the rest of you trip goes really well......

Caulkhead


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are off to Pyrennees on Tuesday - and then no plans - for 8 weeks away - probably find some relaxing time around Narbonne and Gruissan if the sun is out and about later.

To be honest, we rarely seem to see any Brits where we go...

Carol


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

We have been and gone also. Lots of dutch not many Brits
We ahd fab time weather was awesome far better than UK


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

We're off next Mon - 7th Sept, for 4 weeks - down west coast, then into Spain's La Rioja area!
Can't wait - and yes, avoiding school hols + attending to garden/allotment needs!! :wink: :roll: 
Terri


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi
Just returned from a 3 week trip Calais to Loire/ Dordogne/ Mirepoix/ Carcassonne/ Millau / Paris to Calais.

Berlluddy MARVellous!!

I have to agree with you... fewer Brits, and certainly down Carcassonne / Mirepoix way many Spanish and Italian folk. Many Dutch everywhere though.
Probably the Pound/Euro rate kept many UK-ers away.
Very hot all the time this year....lovely lovely....but now back to the grind ... that's both the working grind and the gardening grind..... :roll: :roll:

I'm always *really* envious of all the posts on MHF quoting weeks and weeks of "non-school holiday" trips... you lucky rascals :lol: 
One day (sigh....)

Have fun!

john


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi everybody,
we did 2 weeks in may around brittanie and normandy only met 3 brits and they lived there and oly a few u.k campers going in the opposite direction to us(south) we then did 3 weeks in germany in the bavaria region and barten wertenburg region,fantastic 2/3rds the price of france and the sites where excellent.we where supplied free a pass for all the trains and bus services in the region we could even have traveled to basle free! ! we put exclusion charges the germans give you a free travel pass to keep your vehicle out of the towns ! ! again we only met 2 or 3 brits mostly dutch and germans.
our next trip is the golf rally on the 9th/10th/11th october with m.h.f. sign up for a great weekend! !
then a fact finding 6 day trip to the alicante area on the 16th october(flighing) for our 4week tour starting 3rd february 2010.i think we should meet up with plenty of brit camper vans as i assume the benidorm area is very popular unless you know differant? ? ? ? ?
any suggestions would be most usefull.

dave (digbywolf)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are back from our two weeks down the Loire Valley. Must say far more motorhomes this year but far more continental ones hardly any brits at all. Even hardly any British cars either.

Was best weather we have ever had and second week was a lot less busier but we went inland the coast was horrendous our first weekend. Most Aires full by the time we got there at the seaside and lots of locals staying more than one night so they must be feeling the pinch as well.

Another jolly holiday though thoroughly enjoyed!

Greenie


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We are off tomorrow for 4 weeks heading for Marseillan Plage.
We decided to give France Passion a try this trip and we are planning one-night stopovers in the Champagne, Bourgogne and Ardeche areas on the way down
We are also tempted to save more money by avoiding the autoroutes but are scared that they will add time to our journey 
What do the experts suggest?
We are planning to come back up the west coast via the Perigord region
I agree with the cost being higher in France but what price do you put on the quality of the life style and the welcome that France offers us MHers
Vive la difference
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

MrColt said:


> We have been and gone also. Lots of dutch not many Brits
> We ahd fab time weather was awesome far better than UK


Have to agree about the Dutch and the weather. Weather was hot this year in europe and the Dutch were everywhere. Even followed one out of Dover port.

Derek


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

Yep, not so many Brits here (SW France) this year as most years, but MORE than last year! Prices in supermarkets have definitely gone up in recent years, but it's worth it for the weather and life style.
Now that the French, Dutch and Brit holiday makers have generally gone home and our visitors have all left, we can now go on holiday!!  
We're off on a relatively short journey up to the Ile de Re this Friday for 10 days; then back home to check on the garden and builders and then off south to the Pyrenees. However, the weather has just started changing from the v.hot drought conditions to more "normal" with a bit of rain. It's not fair, even though I need it in the garden!


----------

